# An amusing opinion piece from Egypt



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

You have to laugh at these guys, but you'll want to cry as well.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXodRLLkth4[/ame]

Ox


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

This is great!!!! And so true! This is exactly the way it is. Obama is a buffoon.ound: :facepalm:


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

He is the laughing stock of the world. Unfortunately like all the recent presidents he is just a puppet for big banks and big business which care more about profits than their country. I have to admit these elite couldn't have gotten anyone more spineless, more foolish, if I weren't living here I'd be totally amused.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Well, I think that video is clear on how he is view... are they tea party folks,or right wing Christians?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

kasilofhome said:


> Well, I think that video is clear on how he is view... are they tea party folks,or right wing Christians?


By the Egyptian version of Fox news? That carries so much weight, not.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

painterswife said:


> By the Egyptian version of Fox news? That carries so much weight, not.


Well first, you're insinuating that Fox news carries no weight. I guess CNN does? NBC? 

Secondly, Bush received a lot of criticism about how he made the world hate the US. Obviously, Obama's not doing any better. 

But I must say, I do agree w/ the one guy who questioned Obama's sanity. I've done the same thing on a number of occasions in the past 6 years.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Txsteader said:


> Well first, you're insinuating that Fox news carries no weight. I guess CNN does? NBC?
> 
> Secondly, Bush received a lot of criticism about how he made the world hate the US. Obviously, Obama's not doing any better.
> 
> But I must say, I do agree w/ the one guy who questioned Obama's sanity. I've done the same thing on a number of occasions in the past 6 years.


Fox carries no weight with me at all. I don't watch those other channels either. It will be hard for anyone to be as disliked by the world as Bush.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

painterswife said:


> Fox carries no weight with me at all. I don't watch those other channels either. It will be hard for anyone to be as disliked by the world as Bush.


If the truth were told about Obama, he would be hated by all, well, except those that agree with his kind of Evil.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

7thswan said:


> If the truth were told about Obama, he would be hated by all, well, except those that agree with his kind of Evil.


You have been telling your version of the truth for several years now. How is that working out for you?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

7thswan said:


> If the truth were told about Obama, he would be hated by all, well, except those that agree with his kind of Evil.


History will go down as Bush not being the bad guy that so MANY here and others on the left seem to think he is. History will not be that cruel to him as others seem to be in all their writings. He sure will go down in history as making this country saver then it was in past years that is a fact.
But what Bush has done O has undone in so many ways the worlds is laughing at the USA now.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> History will go down as Bush not being the bad guy that so MANY here and others on the left seem to think he is. History will not be that cruel to him as others seem to be in all their writings. He sure will go down in history as making this country saver then it was in past years that is a fact.
> But what Bush has done O has undone in so many ways the worlds is laughing at the USA now.


That is a fairytale.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

painterswife said:


> That is a fairytale.


But claiming that climate change is an immediate threat to national security is not???

I'm just amazed that there are still people who are unable to see the scam of climate change/global warming or that don't care if their tax dollars are being sent out of country for said scam.

Then again, they're probably the same ones who bought into the whole ACA lie.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

We here on the forum will always be divided by the fence between tax takers and tax payers. The takers will never find fault with Obama.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Oxankle said:


> We here on the forum will always be divided by the fence between tax takers and tax payers. The takers will never find fault with Obama.


 Nobody could be so unaware of the bumbling Obama who after 2 years still has no plan to defeat ISIS, he admitted it today and also that he has no plan to catch the hackers linked to China who exposed millions of US workers.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

painterswife said:


> Fox carries no weight with me at all. I don't watch those other channels either. It will be hard for anyone to be as disliked by the world as Bush.



LOL. Where do you come up with this stuff? People abroad knew Bush was straight up with them and they also know Obama is an unreliable liar. Even the American people are catching on. Did you see the poll the other day showing more US citizens now blame Obama for the shape our country is in than Bush? You need some new material.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

*List of Lies*


Below is a list of Obama&#8217;s documented lies so far with the most recent lies first. If you see we are missing a documented lie Submit the lie here.
*Lies During the Sixth Year*

*&#8220;We&#8217;ve got close to 7 million Americans who have access to health care for the first time because of Medicaid expansion.&#8221;*
Poltifact.com
*(IRS) &#8220;Not a even smidgen of corruption&#8221;*
Foxnews.com
*&#8220;Keystone pipeline would mean maybe 2,000 jobs&#8221;*
Poltifact.com
*Lies During the Fifth Year*

*&#8220;We have doubled the distance our cars will go on a gallon of gas.&#8221;
*Politifact.com
*&#8220;If you like your health insurance plan, you can keep it&#8221;
*Washingtonpost.com
*&#8220;The NSA is not abusing its power&#8221;*
Washingtonpost.com
*&#8220;I said benghazi was a terrorist attack from the beginning.&#8221;*
Lubbockonline.com
*&#8220;the foreign intelligence Surveillance court is transparent.&#8221;*
Politifact.com
*&#8220;First of all, I didn&#8217;t set a red line,&#8221; said Obama. &#8220;The world set a red line.&#8221;*
Weeklystandard.com
nbcnews
*Lies During Fourth Year*

*&#8220;The sequester is not something that I&#8217;ve proposed. It is something that Congress has proposed.&#8221;*
Politifact.com
*&#8220;Mitt Romney raised nursing home fees eight times.&#8221;*
Politifact.com
*&#8220;Mitt Romney called the Arizona law a model for the nation.&#8221;*
Politifact.com
*&#8220;Planned Parenthood provides mammograms&#8221;*
Spero News
*&#8220;We got back every dime we used to rescue the financial system&#8221;*
cbsnews.com
*Benghazi violence was caused by an internet video & demonstrations*
State Department
*&#8220;Mitt Romney Plans to fire Big Bird&#8221;*
Politifact.com
*&#8220;Under Gov. Romney&#8217;s definition &#8230; Donald Trump is a small business.&#8221;*
politifact.com
*Because of Obamacare, &#8220;over the last two years, health care premiums have gone up &#8212; it&#8217;s true &#8212; but they&#8217;ve gone up slower than any time in the last 50 years.&#8221; *
politifact.com
*&#8220;I think it&#8217;s important for us to understand that the Fast and Furious program was a field-initiated program begun under the previous administration&#8221;*
abcnews.com
* Romney and Ryan will gut pell grants for low-income college students.*
Factcheck.org
* My budget will cut the deficit by $4 Trillion over 10 years.*
Factcheck.org

much more.........................
http://obamalies.net/list-of-lies

Gotta love the campaign lies! Gotta love that he is finally on his way out. Biggest bunch of lies for any president ever!


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

painterswife said:


> You have been telling your version of the truth for several years now. How is that working out for you?



Working out pretty darn well. What with it being the truth and all.

Sure beats the garbage flowing from the mouths of the Kool Aide drinkers.

Fortunately liberalism is on the way out in this Country. People are realizing that the liberals messiah is nothing more then a joke and has the whole world laughing at us.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

gapeach said:


> *List of Lies*
> 
> 
> Below is a list of Obamaâs documented lies so far with the most recent lies first. If you see we are missing a documented lie Submit the lie here.
> ...


Post of the decade award.

Doncha love opinions of those who watch no cable? The news is what they get from kool ade fests.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

JJ Grandits said:


> Working out pretty darn well. What with it being the truth and all.
> 
> Sure beats the garbage flowing from the mouths of the Kool Aide drinkers.
> 
> Fortunately liberalism is on the way out in this Country. People are realizing that the liberals messiah is nothing more then a joke and has the whole world laughing at us.


Not to worried about that opinion. The evidence says otherwise. Unless of course Fox news is your God.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

painterswife said:


> You have been telling your version of the truth for several years now. How is that working out for you?


He's proved millions of us correct, every day.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

7thswan said:


> He's proved millions of us correct, every day.


Yes, I know you have proof that he is not American and a few other things.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

painterswife said:


> Not to worried about that opinion. The evidence says otherwise. Unless of course Fox news is your God.


Curious, what evidence would that be? I guess Fox lied about the election results, the Republicans don't really control the House and Senate?

:stars:


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Txsteader said:


> Curious, what evidence would that be? I guess Fox lied about the election results, the Republicans don't really control the House and Senate?
> 
> :stars:


I am sorry but if you think the Republican party is actually conservative, not much I can do for you. Second what are they doing with this power you think they have? Not repealing the ACA, not fighting same sex marriage.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Some are still living in the afterhaze of BO's first election to President days, when his followers hailed him as the 2nd coming, before we knew what a liar he is and how inept he really is.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

gapeach said:


> Some are still living in the afterhaze of BO's first election to President days, when his followers hailed him as the 2nd coming, before we knew what a liar he is and how inept he really is.


I am not a Obama supporter, never have been. No afterhaze here. I however don't have any lingering resentment because my candidate did not get elected.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

poppy said:


> LOL. Where do you come up with this stuff? People abroad knew Bush was straight up with them and they also know Obama is an unreliable liar. Even the American people are catching on. Did you see the poll the other day showing more US citizens now blame Obama for the shape our country is in than Bush? You need some new material.



If Obama is to blame for the shape of our country, he must be proud, because we've come along ways from the mess Bush left us.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Boy Bush must have the greatest power ever to do what SOME think he has done to this country. And Obama STILL wears a HALO around his head. How Hypocritical some seem to be, that can't see how Obama has taken this country and sit it out MUST worse then former President Bush ever dreamt of doing.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes Obama has expanded on most programs that were GOOD for this country and let the 3 initials agencies run On Checked. Run ramped and run ALL over the constitution. Ya he still has that halo on tight and so many still have those rose colored glasses on that can't see what he is really about. Just utter the words Its Bush's Fault.
Well That Dog Doesn't bite anymore. Well ITS OABMA'S fault this country has had such a Long recession and STILL is not out of the woods yet.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Interesting I looked at one link in the Obamas lies list. One that II knew something about to get a idea on the voracity.
Obama said they keystone pipeline might amount to 2000 jobs the link in the source plays with numbers an eventually says the pipeline will amount to 35 jobs.
Yet they rate the Presidents statement false?

Its still a red herring its not the number of jobs the pipeline creates its the number of jobs it adds to the economy that counts why does everyone miss that point?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

painterswife said:


> Yes, I know you have proof that he is not American and a few other things.


He dosen't even act like an American. Obama is the one that put out a fake BC,not me.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

7thswan said:


> He dosen't even act like an American. Obama is the one that put out a fake BC,not me.


See, still making those lame claims with no evidence. Do you see why your posts are not taken seriously?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

oneraddad said:


> If Obama is to blame for the shape of our country, he must be proud, because we've come along ways from the mess Bush left us.


What did bush do? The community reinvestment act that caused the banks to fail-that was put in effect by clinton. 
The war? We're still at war with nutcases from the ME. Same people, diffrent day.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

painterswife said:


> See, still making those lame claims with no evidence. Do you see why your posts are not taken seriously?


I was born in Detroit, the largest hole above ground-thanks to liberials. You really think I take libs/leftys and their unicorns and rainbows seriously? 
You don't know that scanned documents don't have layers when looked at on the computer? That's computer 101, what, 1st grade these days.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

He left me worried that my kids could lose their jobs and homes, I don't worry about that anymore.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

7thswan said:


> I was born in Detroit, the largest hole above ground-thanks to liberials. You really think I take libs/leftys and their unicorns and rainbows seriously?
> You don't know that scanned documents don't have layers when looked at on the computer? That's computer 101, what, 1st grade these days.



So sad, just so sad.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

AmericanStand said:


> Interesting I looked at one link in the Obamas lies list. One that II knew something about to get a idea on the voracity.
> Obama said they keystone pipeline might amount to 2000 jobs the link in the source plays with numbers an eventually says the pipeline will amount to 35 jobs.
> Yet they rate the Presidents statement false?
> 
> Its still a red herring its not the number of jobs the pipeline creates its the number of jobs it adds to the economy that counts why does everyone miss that point?


Oh yas not like twisting and tweaking words to mean what you wan them to.
Jobs that are created Up and Down the line. THOUSANDS WILL be created, ALL those Supporting jobs, but like always leave them out so those jobs done;t count in your total. I see i see nice and clear what the left is doing and has done and will continue to do so to suit their agenda.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

7thswan said:


> You don't know that scanned documents don't have layers when looked at on the computer? That's computer 101, what, 1st grade these days.


 Use your head 7th. You think there was this massive conspiracy to get a Kenyan elected, a conspiracy reaching to the highest levels of government, and they went to Kinkos to print up a fake BC?


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

7thswan said:


> What did bush do? The community reinvestment act that caused the banks to fail-that was put in effect by clinton. .


 Lol! Clintons faut, of course. The crisis is 2008 was caused by a guy who'd been out of office for 8 years... Hey swan I've got a bridge to sell you!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

arabian knight said:


> Oh yas not like twisting and tweaking words to mean what you wan them to.
> 
> Jobs that are created Up and Down the line. THOUSANDS WILL be created, ALL those Supporting jobs, but like always leave them out so those jobs done;t count in your total. I see i see nice and clear what the left is doing and has done and will continue to do so to suit their agenda.



Don't you think that it's the right that's doing the twisting ? The pipeline will result in a economy with fewer jobs. 
The presidents point was that overall the pipeline will create very few jobs. 
Even the source cited has a hard time coming to any conclusions. It quotes lots of numbers seemingly saying 3,900 , 1,950 and 35 are all good numbers. 
But after making the point that they can't tell what the right number is they call the presidents number false !
That's just not logical.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

greg273 said:


> Lol! Clintons faut, of course. The crisis is 2008 was caused by a guy who'd been out of office for 8 years... Hey swan I've got a bridge to sell you!


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTZIB6Sika4[/ame]

In 1995 Clinton loosened housing rules by rewriting the Community Reinvestment Act, which put added pressure on banks to lend in low-income neighborhoods. It is the subject of heated political and scholarly debate whether any of these moves are to blame for our troubles, but they certainly played a role in creating a permissive lending environment.

Yeppers!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

greg273 said:


> Lol! Clintons faut, of course. The crisis is 2008 was caused by a guy who'd been out of office for 8 years... Hey swan I've got a bridge to sell you!


It was clintons doing, with the help of Cris Dodd and Barney Frank, all the vids of the hearings are ava. The the run on the fed in sept. that NOONE wants to talk about that put the commie ,obama in office. Sheeze ,look up something that isn't held infront of your nose by the propaganda media.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

oneraddad said:


> He left me worried that my kids could lose their jobs and homes, I don't worry about that anymore.


Start worrying about the debit obama is putting on their back.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

greg273 said:


> Use your head 7th. You think there was this massive conspiracy to get a Kenyan elected, a conspiracy reaching to the highest levels of government, and they went to Kinkos to print up a fake BC?


Kinkos? Thats to much work for obama, he did it in photoshop on his "home" computer. Besides, all his other paperwork is also fake and he can't even pass e-verify. A total Fraud. What a joke. He knows none is going to touch the evidance with a 10 ft. pole. Most of our gov. is corrupt or complacient , actualy the whole thing is a conspiracy to make $ for themselves.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

7thswan said:


> Kinkos? Thats to much work for obama, he did it in photoshop on his "home" computer. Besides, all his other paperwork is also fake and he can't even pass e-verify. A total Fraud. What a joke. He knows none is going to touch the evidance with a 10 ft. pole. Most of our gov. is corrupt or complacient , actualy the whole thing is a conspiracy to make $ for themselves.


Conspiracy theories at their best. Yes entertaining.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

painterswife said:


> Conspiracy theories at their best. Yes entertaining.


All of a sudden you trust the government because obama is there.Strange stuff indeed.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

7thswan said:


> All of a sudden you trust the government because obama is there.Strange stuff indeed.


Did I say that? I sure don't trust your faked birth certificate crap.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Wow. That liberal koolaid must be a great investment because your bought in lock stock and barrel. According to last week polls people are seeing just how much better bush was compared to obama. He is liked and trusted by more than Obama. Something folks forget is bush has a recession that anybody with a brain knows started at the end of clintons presidency. Then the housing market busted which bush warned the Democratic house and senate about but they kept padding the laws to favor the explosion. Then he had the second worst attack on homeland soil in history to deal with. I say he handled it pretty darn well.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

https://youtu.be/LPSDnGMzIdo


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

painterswife said:


> I am sorry but if you think the Republican party is actually conservative, not much I can do for you. Second what are they doing with this power you think they have? Not repealing the ACA, not fighting same sex marriage.


Didn't say the Republican party was conservative. My point was that the Democrat party _is_ the party of liberals and they lost. So the actual evidence would seem to prove JJ correct, that the tide is turning against liberals/Democrats.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyqYY72PeRM[/ame]



Yup, the hearings of the dem.s before the housing bubble bust


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

greg273 said:


> Lol! Clintons faut, of course. The crisis is 2008 was caused by a guy who'd been out of office for 8 years... Hey swan I've got a bridge to sell you!


Obviously it took awhile for the damage to take effect. It happened over a period of years until, kaboom.

But you already knew that.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Vahomesteaders said:


> https://youtu.be/LPSDnGMzIdo


So Bush knew and did nothing about it. Well he sets a great example.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

painterswife said:


> So Bush knew and did nothing about it. Well he sets a great example.


Unlike Obama, Bush had a habit of obeying the law. He DID warn Congress of the dangers and the video is out there. Look it up. Since it is out there, it may be close to where you are.:grin:


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

poppy said:


> Unlike Obama, Bush had a habit of obeying the law. He DID warn Congress of the dangers and the video is out there. Look it up. Since it is out there, it may be close to where you are.:grin:


Okay the Republicans and Bush were in power and did nothing about it. It gets better all the time.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

painterswife said:


> Okay the Republicans and Bush were in power and did nothing about it. It gets better all the time.


The hearings, I posted the Hearings,someone was doing something. More ignoreing the corruption that goes on in our government. Don't you get it, it was another one of those utiopia dreams of the libs (everyone should have a house,even if they can't PAY for it)and it FAILED.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

7thswan said:


> The hearings, I posted the Hearings,someone was doing something. More ignoreing the corruption that goes on in our government. Don't you get it, it was another one of those utiopia dreams of the libs (everyone should have a house,even if they can't PAY for it)and it FAILED.


Bush and The Republicans were in power during the problems, knew about it and did nothing. That says more than enough using your information.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

painterswife said:


> Okay the Republicans and Bush were in power and did nothing about it. It gets better all the time.


You don't seem to understand how government works. Bush didn't have the authority to do anything about it.

[YOUTUBE]cMnSp4qEXNM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

painterswife said:


> So Bush knew and did nothing about it. Well he sets a great example.



Actually I believe Bush asked for tighter regulation about 11 times but the Democrats continued to flatly state that Freddie and Fannie were solvent and doing great.

On another note, please put the lids back on the paint cans. One of the cats might fall in.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Txsteader said:


> You don't seem to understand how government works. Bush didn't have the authority to do anything about it.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]cMnSp4qEXNM[/YOUTUBE]


Republicans had a bill but did not even bring it to the floor. Hmm.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Bush and The Republicans were in power during the problems, knew about it and did nothing. That says more than enough using your information.


You're wrong here-Bush was POTUS & the Ds had congress. You keep repeating a lie in your post above.
Harry Reid was majority leader in the senate...hmmmm. We know how he was w/bills.
But not being a citizen, we should really cut you some slack.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I can't decide if I am more amazed that the liberals will sit there and bold face lie about something, in spite of all the evidence, or that they actually believe the garbage they're saying.

It's a psychosis.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Tricky Grama said:


> You're wrong here-Bush was POTUS & the Ds had congress. You keep repeating a lie in your post above.
> Harry Reid was majority leader in the senate...hmmmm. We know how he was w/bills.
> But not being a citizen, we should really cut you some slack.


The video provided said that 2001 and 2003 Bush was raising red flags. I do believe the Republicans were in power at that time.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

The Democrats oversaw the departments in question. Republicans work by the rule of law, unlike our current administration.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

JJ Grandits said:


> The Democrats oversaw the departments in question. Republicans work by the rule of law, unlike our current administration.


Oversaw that is the excuse for doing nothing.Even though they had the power. Right.

I guess you will stop Blaming Obama for everything now because his party is not really in powe if we use that same reasoning as has been established here in this thread.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

painterswife said:


> The video provided said that 2001 and 2003 Bush was raising red flags. I do believe the Republicans were in power at that time.


But not the last yrs of the Bush admin. Ds had congress.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Tricky Grama said:


> But not the last yrs of the Bush admin. Ds had congress.


According to the presented utube. He knew before then, did nothing so that excuse will not fly.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Tricky Grama said:


> You're wrong here-Bush was POTUS & the Ds had congress. You keep repeating a lie in your post above.
> Harry Reid was majority leader in the senate...hmmmm. We know how he was w/bills.
> But not being a citizen, we should really cut you some slack.


From 1995-2007 the Republicans had the majority in the Senate. From 1995 -2005 Republicans held the majority in the House. It's interesting that Clinton gets credit for what happened during an opposition congress but Bush can't get blamed for what happened when his party controlled the presidency and both houses if congress.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm missing something here. What, exactly, could Bush have done?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Txsteader said:


> I'm missing something here. What, exactly, could Bush have done?


 He could not do anything many times he asked to tighten things up and the D's told himYou Just Try It`!
They threatened him and had the votes to stop it, EVEN if he had gotten the bills passed by one house the R's did NOT have a Super Majority unlike what the D's had for over 6 months at the start of the Obama administration~! The liberal side can tweak twist and also leave out the facts because if they left home in they would Lose every time.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Don't worry. In the near future being a liberal will be a pariah. Let them jabber for now. Their time is short.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

JJ Grandits said:


> Don't worry. In the near future being a liberal will be a pariah. Let them jabber for now. Their time is short.


I am going to copy and save this to show you after the next election.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

painterswife said:


> I am going to copy and save this to show you after the next election.


You do know, the first to go are the usefull idiots under the lib/commie regimes....


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

7thswan said:


> You do know, the first to go are the usefull idiots under the lib/commie regimes....


Who do you expect to go first?


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

7thswan said:


> It was clintons doing, with the help of Cris Dodd and Barney Frank, all the vids of the hearings are ava. The the run on the fed in sept. that NOONE wants to talk about that put the commie ,obama in office. Sheeze ,look up something that isn't held infront of your nose by the propaganda media.


 Financial wheeling, dealing and dishonesty was the root of the financial crisis. Regulatory action, (or lack of it) was a bit player in the whole scheme. There was never enough money in the 'bad loans' to cause ANY sort of crisis. Only when the debts got bundled, sold as AAA grade instead of the garbage they were, and money was LENT out against that debt again and again did the REAL problems begin. 
Now about the political angle you seem to be stuck on...
It's fair to complain about Clinton, Dodd, Frank, anyone in congress. But lets not forget who was in charge through much of the 2000s, when the housing and debt bubble was being inflated.
Do you remember Bush pushing the 'ownership society'?? Houses for low income people??? Look it up if you don't actually remember. He was inflating that bubble just as much as anyone. Heck it was the least he could do for the bankers that helped put him into office. LOTS of profit in lending money and selling homes to people. And Bush was in on the scam as much as anyone. 
If you really want to learn about the financial crisis, here is a detailed, non-partisan analysis of it from 'The Economist'. If you want to go around yelling 'it was Clinton and Bawney Fwanks fault', you're only getting at about one tenth of the TRUE reasons for the crisis. 

http://www.economist.com/news/schoolsbrief/21584534-effects-financial-crisis


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Obama was a sueing for equality between those qualifiable and Bill paying history that was good and steady employment history who were privileged to get loan and those who did not meet the basic minimums to be as privileged.


That worked out well....kinda harmed them by getting them in over their heads to default and feel like losers...and needed.... why I think teaching them to hold off would have been the loving thing..... if he had less of an ego and did not need to get their vote for "helping" them.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

JJ Grandits said:


> Don't worry. In the near future being a liberal will be a pariah. Let them jabber for now. Their time is short.


I think you're going to find yourself very disappointed.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

painterswife said:


> I am going to copy and save this to show you after the next election.



It's more then the election. Republican or liberal, I prefer one them over the other but to be honest Im talking about something different.
The wholesale realization of what liberalism is and the end of it's influence.
Liberalism is at war with our society and society will go to war with them. liberalism has run it's course. People have wised up. Liberals have successfully played the same song and dance for so long that it is their SOP. But people see through it. They're trapped in the past and people see right through them. Watch what happens.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

JJ Grandits said:


> It's more then the election. Republican or liberal, I prefer one them over the other but to be honest Im talking about something different.
> The wholesale realization of what liberalism is and the end of it's influence.
> Liberalism is at war with our society and society will go to war with them. liberalism has run it's course. People have wised up. Liberals have successfully played the same song and dance for so long that it is their SOP. But people see through it. They're trapped in the past and people see right through them. Watch what happens.


Just curious, what makes you believe that?


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

painterswife said:


> Just curious, what makes you believe that?


 Because the conservatives are riding into town and Hells coming withem.
Always wanted to say that. :grin:


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

painterswife said:


> Just curious, what makes you believe that?


I talk to people and listen to what they say. Not just close associates but all walks of life. I know that politically the members of my sportsmen's club share many of my views. but so does the Black prison guard I talked to a couple of weeks ago, and the retired teacher, and my union representatives, and the waitress in the restaurant, and the tow truck driver, or my fellow workers. Both Republicans and Democrats express the same dissatisfaction. Their level of trust in the government, the media, public institutions has dropped like a rock. They can see through the propaganda. The economy is doing great. But everybody is scrambling, everybody knows people out of work. Everybody is worried about tomorrow. Democrat or Republican is not the issue. More then ever many blame the liberalization of America. People are tired of being told whats good for them when they know it's not true.

The parties over, in more ways then one.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

JJ Grandits said:


> I talk to people and listen to what they say. Not just close associates but all walks of life. I know that politically the members of my sportsmen's club share many of my views. but so does the Black prison guard I talked to a couple of weeks ago, and the retired teacher, and my union representatives, and the waitress in the restaurant, and the tow truck driver, or my fellow workers. Both Republicans and Democrats express the same dissatisfaction. Their level of trust in the government, the media, public institutions has dropped like a rock. They can see through the propaganda. The economy is doing great. But everybody is scrambling, everybody knows people out of work. Everybody is worried about tomorrow. Democrat or Republican is not the issue. More then ever many blame the liberalization of America. People are tired of being told whats good for them when they know it's not true.
> 
> The parties over, in more ways then one.


Well I guess you have no more info than anyone else. I suspect your biases are coloring your viewpoint.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

JJ Grandits said:


> I talk to people and listen to what they say. Not just close associates but all walks of life. I know that politically the members of my sportsmen's club share many of my views. but so does the Black prison guard I talked to a couple of weeks ago, and the retired teacher, and my union representatives, and the waitress in the restaurant, and the tow truck driver, or my fellow workers. Both Republicans and Democrats express the same dissatisfaction. Their level of trust in the government, the media, public institutions has dropped like a rock. They can see through the propaganda. The economy is doing great. But everybody is scrambling, everybody knows people out of work. Everybody is worried about tomorrow. Democrat or Republican is not the issue. More then ever many blame the liberalization of America. People are tired of being told whats good for them when they know it's not true.
> 
> The parties over, in more ways then one.


Exactly. I had a "discussion" with my lib. father the other night, big Union lover. He finaly had to admit lib. reasoning dosen't work. I keep mentioning Detroit, because if one looks at how things went there, it's textbook . The Unions makeing promises, the people that rely on them, then the Buisnesses that move away to get away from the control. Now, there are no jobs and the people that remain depend on the government and live in a dump. Same thing happens everywhere in diffrent ways,because it's the same idology. Dad wasen't happy,but he did say,"I know,I know,but what can we do about it now,who do we vote for". I can't awnser that,other than stop beleiving in the promises and stop "needing".


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

How can you expect the unions to work right when governments encourage people to steal from them ? Right to work should really be called right to steal.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, the thread has drifted some, but the fact is that I agree pretty much with JJ and #7. 

In October the International Monetary Fund will meet in Peru. One of the things they are expected to do is to declare the Chinese Yuan an international settlement currency. If that happens the chances are that the US Dollar will drop in value relative to world trade. There is a good chance that will destabilize the world stock markets and our economy. 

Hang on to your hats, kids. We may have to demand some work in exchange for welfare cards.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm woundering when our tax rate is going to skyrocket to pay for all this "welfare". You know that is going to be the result. But, hey, maybe Libs will be exempt.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

7thswan said:


> I'm woundering when our tax rate is going to skyrocket to pay for all this "welfare". You know that is going to be the result. But, hey, maybe Libs will be exempt.



I'll bet You didn't pay much in taxes last year, unless you have an internet business.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> How can you expect the unions to work right when governments encourage people to steal from them ? Right to work should really be called right to steal.


Why do you think that?
To me, its not right to force payment of dues to an org you do not want to belong to. Or, if you want to work, you have to belong to a union. We should have free will.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

JJ Grandits said:


> I talk to people and listen to what they say. Not just close associates but all walks of life. I know that politically the members of my sportsmen's club share many of my views. but so does the Black prison guard I talked to a couple of weeks ago, and the retired teacher, and my union representatives, and the waitress in the restaurant, and the tow truck driver, or my fellow workers. Both Republicans and Democrats express the same dissatisfaction. Their level of trust in the government, the media, public institutions has dropped like a rock. They can see through the propaganda. The economy is doing great. But everybody is scrambling, everybody knows people out of work. Everybody is worried about tomorrow. Democrat or Republican is not the issue. More then ever many blame the liberalization of America. People are tired of being told whats good for them when they know it's not true.
> 
> The parties over, in more ways then one.


That has been my experience too. People are fed up with and ticked off at government in general and yes, also media in general, never mind their party affiliation or left/right basis of viewpoint. Nobody likes the status quo it seems. Not just general grumbling, either, there's some force of emotion behind it.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Tricky Grama said:


> Why do you think that?
> To me, its not right to force payment of dues to an org you do not want to belong to. Or, if you want to work, you have to belong to a union. We should have free will.


 Kansas is a "Right to work" state, as is Missouri I believe.
We have a union that does give us 3.00 more an hour than the same type of business owned by the same company 10 miles down the road that doesn't have an organized union.
So cudos for the union on that part. What sucks is that this particular business won't take care of their employees without union representation.
Not everyone has to join in order to get the same benefits. So that kinda sucks also.
Now if this company,"british owned I might add" would step up to the plate and take care of its employees, we wouldn't need a union.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

I worked for years with the local 491 carpenters union. It's great. But a scam. It's why everything cost more. A high-school floor sweeper started at 16 an hour. A guy in Detroit on puts in interior door panels on a car getting 25_30 an hour to sit in one spot and clip on a door panel. It's nuts. I paid 16 a month dues for full insurance. That's a scam. I loved it while I worked there. But it truly has hurt our country.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

oneraddad said:


> I'll bet You didn't pay much in taxes last year, unless you have an internet business.


I don't own an internet business but I sure paid a ton of taxes.
Please explain your comment.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

painterswife said:


> Well I guess you have no more info than anyone else. I suspect your biases are coloring your viewpoint.



actually I will stand by the information I just outlined. To be honest, my bias has little to do with what other people express to me. As I said, I listen. People say what they feel. If it was otherwise, at the very least, I would have posted nothing.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

JJ Grandits said:


> I don't own an internet business but I sure paid a ton of taxes.
> Please explain your comment.


Did I quote you ?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

oneraddad said:


> I'll bet You didn't pay much in taxes last year, unless you have an internet business.


You know what, I'm not sure, I just sign the papers, I trust our accountant.I do think our taxes are going to go up, this country has not seen debt like we have right now. And You know Obama is spending like cazy because a repub will have to fix things. Then a repub will be the "bad guy". Happened here in Mich. we had that wacky Granholm (socialist) spending like a fool to make everyone happy- now we have a repub(real peice of work:catfight raising taxes and all kinds of fees.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

oneraddad said:


> Did I quote you ?


Not at all.

Just trying to understand your post.


----------



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

Everybody forgets on purpose what started the community reinvestment act. There was a lawsuit that had several Black Families seeing to be able to buy houses without the normal standards that were used back then. (Job, Credit Score stuff like that) The young Lawyer won the case and the rest is History. The Lawyers name is BO our Pres.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

just_sawing said:


> Everybody forgets on purpose what started the community reinvestment act. There was a lawsuit that had several Black Families seeing to be able to buy houses without the normal standards that were used back then. (Job, Credit Score stuff like that) The young Lawyer won the case and the rest is History. The Lawyers name is BO our Pres.


I believe the community reinvestment act was passed in 1977.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Vahomesteaders said:


> I worked for years with the local 491 carpenters union. It's great. But a scam. It's why everything cost more. A high-school floor sweeper started at 16 an hour. A guy in Detroit on puts in interior door panels on a car getting 25_30 an hour to sit in one spot and clip on a door panel. It's nuts. I paid 16 a month dues for full insurance. That's a scam. I loved it while I worked there. But it truly has hurt our country.


 Unions Steal from their workers. We need every state to be a Right To Work State. You have a Right To Work WORDS have meanings.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

painterswife said:


> I believe the community reinvestment act was passed in 1977.


When Obama was 16. Doogie Howzer of the law


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Oxankle said:


> Well, the thread has drifted some, but the fact is that I agree pretty much with JJ and #7.
> 
> In October the International Monetary Fund will meet in Peru. One of the things they are expected to do is to declare the Chinese Yuan an international settlement currency. If that happens the chances are that the US Dollar will drop in value relative to world trade. There is a good chance that will destabilize the world stock markets and our economy.
> 
> Hang on to your hats, kids. We may have to demand some work in exchange for welfare cards.


ME is one state I know does.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Our economy's biggest problem is government and it will only get worse. Right to work laws aren't the problem and unions aren't the answer. If government would enforce laws and reduce regulation, the market would solve many of the problems on its own. Illegal immigration is a main factor affecting wages. Wasn't it Reagan who gave the first several million illegals amnesty in a "one shot" deal to make them citizens with promises no more illegals would be allowed to come in? Obama is right now making the same mistake. The constant crush of cheap labor depresses wages for everyone else because companies do not have to offer higher wages to get the workers they need. What's government's answer? Raise the minimum wage. Again, distorting the market by government fiat. Government controlled economies never do well long term. Remember the old soviet 5 year plans? They failed to produced as promised every time and destroyed the Soviet Union. China was a basket case until they moved in a free market direction by easing regulations. People are bent on arguing which side is wrong while government under both parties continues todsamage our economy.


----------

